# Deja Vu



## Iamalive20 (Mar 26, 2010)

I was diagnosed with anxiety about 3 months ago due to a vitamin D and B deficiency. For a few weeks while on Paxil I was having mixed feelings, getting better then worse. I've gone through some weird things in my head, from thinking the world is going to end when ABC's "Lost" ends to me thinking I'm going to die on good Friday and be resurrected on Easter Sunday. All far fetched things, but these stuck in my head and felt SOO real.

But recently, I've been having this weird feeling, for one it feels like everything I look at is a photo. And starting about a week ago I've been having constant Deja Vu, and I'm not talking every now and then, I'm talking 100% from when I wake up to when I go to sleep. Even typing this felt deja vu ish. Its a weird feeling to, live some how I've done all this before, and now I am redoing it. I've started changing things up on my daily routine, and even doing some crazy extreme things, but nothing really helps. Am I going crazy, or have I already lived this life and now I'm redoing it, and if so, why would I be talking about it on this forum, for that matter typing this at all, unless I already have typed this before.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Iamalive20 said:


> I was diagnosed with anxiety about 3 months ago due to a vitamin D and B deficiency. For a few weeks while on Paxil I was having mixed feelings, getting better then worse. I've gone through some weird things in my head, from thinking the world is going to end when ABC's "Lost" ends to me thinking I'm going to die on good Friday and be resurrected on Easter Sunday. All far fetched things, but these stuck in my head and felt SOO real.
> 
> But recently, I've been having this weird feeling, for one it feels like everything I look at is a photo. And starting about a week ago I've been having constant Deja Vu, and I'm not talking every now and then, I'm talking 100% from when I wake up to when I go to sleep. Even typing this felt deja vu ish. Its a weird feeling to, live some how I've done all this before, and now I am redoing it. I've started changing things up on my daily routine, and even doing some crazy extreme things, but nothing really helps. Am I going crazy, or have I already lived this life and now I'm redoing it, and if so, why would I be talking about it on this forum, for that matter typing this at all, unless I already have typed this before.


No offense, but you need to be re-diagnosed with something other than anxiety. I've had some crazy thoughts too, much more crazier than what you are saying, actually. But I'm not going to get into that. You obviously have some sort of psychosis going on and need different medications.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Like DP/DR, there are people with chronic deja-vu, and it is equally disturbing. A perceptual distortion. Early research into DP/DR in the late 1800s, yes 1800s was done by a Frenchman interested in the the "Vues" as they called them. I'm wondering if it isn't the Paxil. Took that years ago, and I think it made me feel "odd" in different ways, besides not doing much for my DP/DR.

I would definitely have this looked into. And DP/DR does NOT have to be associated with anxiety in every case. They seem to be related, but do not necessarily have to exist with anxiety. I know quite a few people who have had other illnesses where DP/DR was there, but they would say, "you are FAR, FAR, FAR more anxious than I am. Or I don't have anxiety much."

I'd look into the meds, or possibly a neurological explanation ... even have an EEG?

Just a thought.

Best,
D


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Yes, and some strange thoughts/thinking might indicate another disorder. But you seem to have insight, you could have OCD, you could have ... I don't know ... I'm not a doctor. I'd get a second or even third opinion ... and write down EVERYTHING. Don't be afraid to say that these thoughts are in your head, either. But also, don't let some incompetent shrink diagnose you with something ludicrous either. I have seen great doctors, and terrible ones I'd still like to beat senseless. AFTER YEARS.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Iamalive20 said:


> I was diagnosed with anxiety about 3 months ago due to a vitamin D and B deficiency. For a few weeks while on Paxil I was having mixed feelings, getting better then worse. I've gone through some weird things in my head, from thinking the world is going to end when ABC's "Lost" ends to me thinking I'm going to die on good Friday and be resurrected on Easter Sunday. All far fetched things, but these stuck in my head and felt SOO real.
> 
> But recently, I've been having this weird feeling, for one it feels like everything I look at is a photo. And starting about a week ago I've been having constant Deja Vu, and I'm not talking every now and then, I'm talking 100% from when I wake up to when I go to sleep. Even typing this felt deja vu ish. Its a weird feeling to, live some how I've done all this before, and now I am redoing it. I've started changing things up on my daily routine, and even doing some crazy extreme things, but nothing really helps. Am I going crazy, or have I already lived this life and now I'm redoing it, and if so, why would I be talking about it on this forum, for that matter typing this at all, unless I already have typed this before.


COULD be side-effects from w/e ur taking...best way to get rid of deja vu feeling(at least for some) is to analyze it over nd over again.
but you might wanna try ignoring it instead..


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Iamalive20 said:


> I was diagnosed with anxiety about 3 months ago due to a vitamin D and B deficiency. For a few weeks while on Paxil I was having mixed feelings, getting better then worse. I've gone through some weird things in my head, from thinking the world is going to end when ABC's "Lost" ends to me thinking I'm going to die on good Friday and be resurrected on Easter Sunday. All far fetched things, but these stuck in my head and felt SOO real.
> 
> But recently, I've been having this weird feeling, for one it feels like everything I look at is a photo. And starting about a week ago I've been having constant Deja Vu, and I'm not talking every now and then, I'm talking 100% from when I wake up to when I go to sleep. Even typing this felt deja vu ish. Its a weird feeling to, live some how I've done all this before, and now I am redoing it. I've started changing things up on my daily routine, and even doing some crazy extreme things, but nothing really helps. Am I going crazy, or have I already lived this life and now I'm redoing it, and if so, why would I be talking about it on this forum, for that matter typing this at all, unless I already have typed this before.


I just did some quick research, paxil has deja vu feelings as a side-effect, ask your doctor to guide you through quitting it.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Xerei said:


> I just did some quick research, paxil has deja vu feelings as a side-effect, ask your doctor to guide you through quitting it.


I'd agree with Xerei ... if that is a side-effect, slowly go off the Paxil, but don't do it quickly. I'll say again, the time I was on it, I felt "odd" in different ways, but it was sort of a version of being "disconnected." And meds have different side-effects for everyone. Why doctors don't explain side-effects is beyond me. I mean for me, something as simple as grapefruit juice hampering the metabolism of MANY medications, my Lamictal for example. And my husband just found out it's not good to drink grapefruit juice with something .... cholesterol med or something. It's a KNOWN thing, and no doctor ever told me, read it on a med bottle just recently. That REALLY ticks me off.

I vote for the slow withdrawal of Paxil and avoid it ... probably not the med for you. Hope you feel better.

And "ignoring" deja-vu ... that is a difficult thing to do, but I think it's the best suggestion. Keep busy even at the most simple task that gives you some pleasure.


----------

